# Lathe Dust Inhaler



## JMLEE (Nov 27, 2012)

Built me a dust extractor and got a pretty cool picture of it inhaling the shavings!


----------



## joshwill (Nov 28, 2012)

JMLEE said:


> Built me a dust extractor and got a pretty cool picture of it inhaling the shavings!



Hey, is that a 1442? I just got one of those myself - a much needed upgrade from my 10 year old Jet Mini. how did you attach the dust extractor to the bed? magnets?


----------



## Patrude (Nov 29, 2012)

joshwill said:


> JMLEE said:
> 
> 
> > Built me a dust extractor and got a pretty cool picture of it inhaling the shavings!
> ...



 good job, that'll make turning a bit more healthy. GRRRRRReat


----------

